# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kuljettajien työergonomia

## Aleksi.K

Eikös nykyisin jo kiinnitetetä kuljettajan työtiloihin aika hyvin huomiota? Olen seurannut kuljettajien toimintaa, ja huomannut, että esimerkiksi Kabus-malleissa työergonomia ei ole mitenkään kummoinen. Kun taas esimerkiksi uusissa Volvo 9700:sissa tuntuu että kuljettaja suorastaan tuntuu nauttivan ajamisesta. Tai niin helpolta se näyttää. Onkohan jotain tiettyjä malleja ammattilaiset jotka ovat hyviä tai taikka huonoja työtilaergonomialtaan? Mielestäni tärkeä aihe, sillä täytyyhän linja-autonkuljettajankin viihtyä työssään, ja työtilat ovat mielestäni olennainen osa tätä.

----------


## tkp

> Eikös nykyisin jo kiinnitetetä kuljettajan työtiloihin aika hyvin huomiota? Olen seurannut kuljettajien toimintaa, ja huomannut, että esimerkiksi Kabus-malleissa työergonomia ei ole mitenkään kummoinen. Kun taas esimerkiksi uusissa Volvo 9700:sissa tuntuu että kuljettaja suorastaan tuntuu nauttivan ajamisesta.



Lieneekö tähän syynä se että Volvo, ja muutkin "yleisillä" markkinoilla olevat valmistajat kilpailevat asiakkaista, ja heille myös kuljettajilta tuleva palaute on tärkeää. Kabusin ei tarvitse kilpailla kenenkään kanssa vaan voidaan tehdä täysin sellainen auto kun autotehtaan omistaja haluaa...

----------


## dima

Omana mielipiteenä on: Keski-Euroopassa tehdyissä koreissa kuljettajan paikka on suunniteltu kai lähinnä kääpiöille. Niihin on aika vaikea mennä kuskin paikalle, kun niissä ei ole esim kääntyvää penkkiä. Vielä kun laitetaan rahastuskone kulkuväylälle, niin vaikeaa on.

Suomessa tehdyissä koreissa ei ole tuon asian suhteen mitään ongelmia.

----------


## J_J

> Omana mielipiteenä on: Keski-Euroopassa tehdyissä koreissa kuljettajan paikka on suunniteltu kai lähinnä kääpiöille. Niihin on aika vaikea mennä kuskin paikalle, kun niissä ei ole esim kääntyvää penkkiä. Vielä kun laitetaan rahastuskone kulkuväylälle, niin vaikeaa on.
> 
> Suomessa tehdyissä koreissa ei ole tuon asian suhteen mitään ongelmia.


Kyllä suomalainenkin koritehdas tekee tilaajan niin halutessa "helvetin ahtaan" ohjaamon. Tästä on kyllä esimerkkejä ja kokemuksia olemassa. Niin Lahti kuin Carrus (nyk. Volvo Bus Finland) on ainakin tähän asti rakentanut autoja aika pitkälti tilaajan toiveisiin pohjautuen. Mikäli siis tilaaja tahtoo kuljettajalle minimitilat, käyttää koritehdas tämän "ylimääräisen" tilan matkustamon hyväksi. Kuitenkin saman korimallin yksilö eri tilaajan toiveiden mukaan tehtynä voi olla hyvinkin tilava isollekin kuljettajalle.

Ns. eurovalmistajat taasen tekevät lähinnä standardibusseja sarjatuotantona, jolloin yksittäisen tilaajan toiveiden mukaiset pienet tai suuret muutokset ovat joko mahdottomia, tai huomattavan kalliita toteuttaa. Kummassakin toimintatavassa on puolensa, Keski-Euroopassa tunnutaan arvostavan enimmäkseen näitä standardibusseja.

Ps. Olisi mukava tietää, miten arvokkaaksi vaikkapa tuollainen täysin tilaajan toiveiden mukaan räätälöity Mercedes-Benz tai Setra -merkkinen turistibussi mahtaisi tulla. Suomessakaan kun koritehtaat eivät hyvää hyvyyttään tee muutoksia perusrakenteisiin, ja silti usein nämä keski-eurooppalaiset niin kutsutut laatumerkit ovat suursarjatuotannosta huolimatta arvokkaampia hankkia, kuin kotimaassamme koritetut autot.

----------


## TEP70

Muuan unkarilainen koritehdas on perinteisesti ollut aivan omaa luokkaansa ergonomiassa tai siis sen puutteessa. Täydellisen käsittämättömiä ratkaisuja mallista riippumatta. Jokohan toiminta loppui lopullisesti, ettei enää tarvitse pelätä uusien kammotuksien tuloa Suomeen?

----------


## J_J

> Muuan unkarilainen koritehdas on perinteisesti ollut aivan omaa luokkaansa ergonomiassa tai siis sen puutteessa. Täydellisen käsittämättömiä ratkaisuja mallista riippumatta. Jokohan toiminta loppui lopullisesti, ettei enää tarvitse pelätä uusien kammotuksien tuloa Suomeen?


Jaa-a, eipä ole (onneksi) omakohtaista kokemusta tämän erään koritehtaan tuotteiden parissa työskentelystä... 

Ergonomiaan liittyen, voi vain hämmästellä sitä käytännönläheistä työskentelyergonomiaa, mikä esiintyy vaikkapa K202 Wiimoissa. Kaikki tarvittavat kytkimet ja katkaisijat löytyy kurkottelematta, pimeässä ja jopa katsetta kääntämättä. Yksinkertaisesti sanoen todella toimiva ja käteen sopiva kokonaisuus. Samaa ei voi sanoa nykybussien, esim. Scalan ohjaamosta. Saman muotoisia nappuloita kymmenittäin, joten sormituntumalla niiden löytäminen on haave vain. Myönnettävä toki on, että erilaisten toimintojen ja niiden hallintaan tarvittavien kytkimien määrä on moninkertaistunut parissakymmenessä vuodessa.

----------


## vristo

Joo... Volvon vuonna 1986 lanseeraama klassinen kojelauta + säädettävä ratti + K202 on kyllä omasta mielestäni paras työpaikka kaupunkibussin kuljettajalle. Samat vempeleet yhdistettynä Carrus City-koriin pääsee ihan samaan tasoon. Täytyyhän toki ison raskaan kaluston valmistajan uudistaa mallejaan, mutta sen verran kauas meni mukavuudeltaan ja toimivuudeltaan Volvon nykyinen hallintalaitteisto tuosta vanhemmasta, että ihmettelen välillä, miksi hyvästä (ja suorastaan parhaasta) kokonaisuudesta piti luopua. No, uusimmissa 8700 Volvoissa (esim. Jokeri-Volvot) on jo ihan siedettävää tasoa. Ja huomasi muuten jo vuonna 1988, että Wiima K202-kori oli nimenomaan Volvon B10M-alustalle räätälöity bussikori, sillä Scanian N112-alusta (HKL-Bl 8814-8838) samalle korille oli jotenkin "tehdyn oloinen". Kuljettaja esimerkiksi istui niin alhaalla, että pienikokoinen kuljettaja herätti suorastaan hieman "koomisia tunteita" istuessaan sellaisen ohjaamossa   :Smile: .  

Lahden Autokori herätti aluksi ihastusta, kun L402-koreja alkoi tulemaan Scania N94 ja L94-alustoilla HKL-Bussiliikenteelle vuonna 2000. Mutta ihan niin kuin nimim. J_J:kin totesi, niin kojelaudan ergonoimia oli kaukana Wiiman ja Carruksen tuotteista; nappuloita on lahtelaisissa on huima määrä samanlaisia, niin että kun symboolit niistä vähitellen kuluvat pois, onkin aika etsiminen, mitä mistäkin tapahtuu. Sama sekava linja jatkuu Scalassa. 

Ikaruksen kohdalla ei voi puhua mistään ergonomiasta, vaan kojelauta on kuin puusepän tekemä, johon on lätkitty mittarit ja napit "noin suunnilleen". Saattaapa olla samaan sarjaan kuuluvissa autoissa samoja nappeja eri paikoissa. Puhaltimen yms. pitävät kyllä mahtavaa puhinaa vailla sen kummempaa todellista vaikutusta. Itse ohjaamo tuo mieleeni kanankopin ahtaudessaan. Hitto, että tuollaisia busseja ostettiin aikanaan läjäpäin YTV-aluelle. Kestää pitkään, ennenkuin niistä päästään eroon. 

Mersu O405 onkin sitten jo ihan oma lukunsa ja vaikka joka toiminnolle ko. bussin kojelaudassa on oma nappinsa ja ratti on melkoinen "ruori", on yllättävää, kuinka helposti siihen kuitenkin pääsee sinuiksi. Pidän ko. bussimallia melkoisen onnistuneena ja mukavana työkaluna. Se on ketterä ja helppo hallita ja talviajo-ominaisuudet on ihan huippuluokkaa, enkä ole vielä tavannut sellaista keliä, jossa olisi joutunut pulaan tämän työkalun kanssa. Niiaus ja ovitoiminnot ovat hyvät. Niitähän on ollut paljon seutulinjoillakin (mm. 452 ja 453), mutta parhaimmillaan O405 on keskustalinjoilla, kuten h14/B ja h17 yms. Toimii!

MaxCi eli Scania CN113CLL (Helb 9502-9522) on sitten ihan oma lukunsa, joka jakaa varmasti mielipiteitä. Mutta omasta mielestäni sen hallintalaitteet ja eteenkin ruotsalaistyyppinen vasemmassa panelissa sijaitseva ovien hallintalaite ("kampi") on mielestäni aivan ykkönen. OmniCityissä on sama ovisysteemi, mutta kojelauta ei ole muuten niin onnistunut. Työpäivä hyvässä kunnossa olevalla ja muutenkin toimivalla MaxCilla on mielestäni yhtä juhlaa vain. Koskelan varikolla alkuvaiheessa olleet autot 9509-9515 olivat juuri tällaisia; muilla varikoilla niiden annettin valitettavasti rapistua nopeasti. Carruksen korittama sarja 9402-9411 ei päässyt lähellekään MaxCien tasoa. 

Onneksi nykybusseista Volvo on edelleen ihan hyvin jäljillä siitä, millainen bussikuljettajan työskentelytila pitäisi olla. Monet muut valmistajat ovat esimerkiksi siirtyneet riippupolkimien käyttöön; ei sellaiset pienet lätkät mielestäni kuulu raskaaseen kalustoon.

----------


## SD202

Hieno kirjoitus vristo:lta! Selvästi näkee, että kirjoittaja on itse ajanut monen merkkisellä ja -mallisella bussilla. Vastaavasti joillakin tuntuu olevan ennakkoluuloja tiettyjä automerkkejä kohtaan, vaikkei olisi ikinä istuutunut ratin taakse. (Allekirjoittanut ei voi puolestaan oikein kommentoida minkään bussin ergonomiaa, kun en edes omista D-ajokorttia.)

----------


## vristo

> Selvästi näkee, että kirjoittaja on itse ajanut monen merkkisellä ja -mallisella bussilla.


Kiitosta vaan. 
Mietinkin tässä, että millaisilla busseilla sitä on tullut ajettua uran aikana. Tehdääs jonkinlainen lista ja juttua.




> Alkuperäiset HKL:n (vuodesta 1995 HKL-Bussiliikenne) ja Helbin autot:
> 
> 700-sarjan Sisu/Wiima; ainakin autot 702, 705, 707, 732.
> 
> 970-980 Sisu/Delta Plan: en tarkkaan muista, mitkä autot, mutta ainakin 973, 987 ja 989
> 
> Volvo B10MA/Wiima K202-nivelet (8500, 8501-8515, 8601-8610, 8701-8714, 8801-8813, 8901-8912, 9001-9005 ja 9101-9110); kaikki yksilöt, mutta eniten pidin tietysti autosta 8500, joka oli hetken aikaa vuonna 1993 "nimikkonani" linjalla h59.
> 
> Volvo B10M/Wiima K202, kaksiakseliset (8516-8520, 8611-8620, 8621-8640, 8715-8738, 8839-8860, 8914-8966, 9006-9045, 9111-9136): kaikki yksilöt, enkä voi nimetä erityistä suosikkiani sieltä, mutta 91-sarjan autot olivat hienoja vuonna 1995, kun tulin Varhaan ensi kertaa ja ajoin niillä linjoja h94A ja h97. Ei bussi paljoa parempi voisi olla. Autolla 8617 sain ensikosketukseni linja-ajoon yksin vuonna 1991, kun eräs tälläkin foormuilla vaikuttavan HKL:n Koskelan varikon korjaamon silloinen työnjohtaja antoi sen minulle linjalle. Linja oli h55. Ihan loistavia bussisarjoja kaikki ja todellisia perusbusseja.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Ai niin, erikoisia autoja, joilla olen urani aikana ajanut:
Muunmuassa Koskelan "paloauto" Vanaja/Wiima (mikäs olikaan numero?), Tukholman SL-liikenteen Busslink-yhtiön OmniLink, joka oli vuonna 2000-vierailulla HKL-Bussiliikenteellä, CityBus-yhtiön Leyland Olympian Hongkongissa (testiajo varikkoalueella) ja jotain muitakin, jota en nyt muista.

Toki olen ajanut HKL-Bussiliikenteen palvelubusseillakin, mutta niistä mulla ei ole juurikaan positiivista kerrottavaa. Karmeusjärjestys: 1. Csepel / Ikarus E91(9813), 2. Pulla-Mersu, 3. DAB S11 Mk II (9812,9813). Bussin irvikuvia, minun mielestäni. 

HKL-Bussiliikenteen ja STA:n yhdistyttyä Helbiksi tuli paljon uusia busseja lisää, mutta eipä tuo Ikarus-armeija paljoa säväytä. Volvo B10BLE-alustaiset ovat jonkinmoisia, samaten lyhyellä akselivälillä varustetut Scania L94UB:t. Muuten aikalailla hylkytavaraa, eika vähiten surkean korin ansiosta.

No, tässä tuli nyt tarinoitua hetken; toivottavasti kiinnostaa tälläinen alastaan kiinnostuneen kuljettajan näkökulma noihin työkaluihimme. Joku muu voisi ajatella niistä toisin ja suotakoon se hänelle.

----------


## vristo

> Ai niin, erikoisia autoja, joilla olen urani aikana ajanut:


Joitain tulee nyt mieleeni. Erilaisten liikennealan messujen yms. aikana on tullut ajettua mm. Metsälän Linja Oy:n ex-8:illa (Scania N113CLL/Lahti 402), joka oli yksi ensimmäisiä LAK:in korittamia tämän tyyppisiä busseja. Samoilla messuilla testasin Keskuslinja Oy:n ex-3 (Scania N113CLB/Lahti 402, vaiko 401?), jonka erikoisuutena on erityisen pitkä akseliväli, sekä 4-portainen Scanian GAV771R-automaattivaihteisto. Scanian omat vaihteistot eivät olleet kovin yleisiä Suomeessa koskaan, vaan niissä oli enimmakseen Voithin vaiheisto. Muutamat liikennöitsijät, kuten juuri Metsälän Linja, Keskuslinja, Westendin Linja (alusta L113) ja esimerkiksi TaKL hankkivat kuitenkin myös Scanian automaattivaihteella varustettuja busseja. 

Rikasta, vaikkakin raskastakin ajoittain, on bussinkuljettajan (YTV-alueella ajamme nimenomaan -bussia-, joka on toki synonyymi linja-autolle, mutta mielestäni virallinen termimme sille) ura ja elämä, jos sen oikein osaa ottaa ja kyllä se taitaa minullakin olla juuri se ammatti, jossa parhaiten viihdyn. Olen kokeillut ja tehnyt konttorihommiakin muidenkin yhtiöiden palveluksessa (mutta ihan erityyppisiä töitä) ja mm. olin HKL-BL:n työnjohtokurssilla (ennen Kiinaan lähtöäni), mutta se homma ei soveltunut minulle ollenkaan. Parhaiten viihdyn matkustajien ja hyvän kaluston kanssa linjalla; joka työpäivä on taatusti erilainen ja homma menee juuri niin hyvin kun kuljettaja sen tekee. Bussinkuljettajan vaikutus työnsä laatuun, matkustusmukavuuteen ja -turvallisuuteen on todella konkreettista. 
Muistan aina erään lehtileikkeen jonkin pääkaupunkiseutulaisen jakelulehden mielipideosastolta. Ko. leike oli jonkin aikaa HKL-Bussiliikenteen Herttoniemen taukotuvan seinällä ja se koski jotain silloisen Swebus Finlandin kuljettajaa. Siinä naispuolinen kirjoittaja oli saanut ilmeisen laadukasta kyytiä jollain Länsiväylan seutulinjalla ja kehui vuolaasti ko. bussin kuljettajaa. Hän totesi, että tämä kuljettaja oli kuin viuluaan soittava taiteilija, mutta välineenä siis tämä bussi. Aivan totta; viulutaiturit soittavat taidokkasti soittopelejään, toiset soittavat erilailla ja toiset saavat samanlaiset viulut soimaan erityylisesti. Niin myös me bussialan ammattilaiset saamme työskentelyvälineemme kulkemaan eritavalla ja toiset tykkäävät eri bussimalleista kuin toiset. Mutta yhtäkaikki: kun alla on hyvä ja käteensopiva työkalu, niin työnteko on maittavaa ja se sitten näkyy myös mm. ajotyylissä ja matkustajapalvelun laadussa. Aivan kuten viulistikin saa osaamansa soittopelinsa soimaan taidokkaasti ja mestarillisesti.

No, tulipahan hieman runoiltua, mutta tässä hieman tekstiä näin perjantain ja viikonlopun kunniaksi. 
Mukavaa kesäpäivää sinne koto-Suomeen vaan.

----------


## SD202

> No, tässä tuli nyt tarinoitua hetken; toivottavasti kiinnostaa tälläinen alastaan kiinnostuneen kuljettajan näkökulma noihin työkaluihimme. Joku muu voisi ajatella niistä toisin ja suotakoon se hänelle.


Totta kai nämä ratin takana hankitut kokemukset eri bussien ominaisuuksista kiinnostavat. Kirjoitat hienosti, sillä en näe teksteissäsi mitään puolueellisuutta tiettyjä bussimerkkejä/-malleja kohtaan - tai joitain bussimerkkejä/-malleja vastaan. Tämän kaltaiset kirjoitukset auttavat meitä lähinnä matkustamon puolella viihtyneitä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä tai harrastajia ymmärtämään eri bussimalleista vieläkin enemmän.

----------


## TEP70

Tämä vriston lista vaikutti niin mielenkiintoiselta, että päätin kirjoitella hiukan omia tuntemuksiani:

Volvo B10MA/Wiima K202-nivelet (8500, 8501-8515, 8601-8610, 8701-8714, 8801-8813, 8901-8912, 9001-9005 ja 9101-9110): Nivelistä olen aina pitänyt ja niillä oli mukava työskennellä. Lopetin työurani HKL-Bli:llä / Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä yöllä 1.1.2006 autolla 9004, jonka olin varta vasten ottanut uudenvuodenyön lisäliikenteeseen. Valitettavasti olin linjalla 39A, jossa ei juuri ollut matkustajia. Olisi ollut hienoa kuljettaa viimeisenä työpäivänä täysiä lasteja jollakin idän yölinjalla saati sitten 0xN-linjoilla.

Volvo B10M/Wiima K202, kaksiakseliset (8621-8640, 8715-8738, 8839-8860, 8914-8966, 9006-9045, 9111-9136): peruskalustoa, josta ei ole pahaa sanottavaa. Jotkut yksilöt olivat varsinaisia rotuhevosia, jotka toimivat kuin sveitsiläiset kellot. Katalysaattorilla varustetut 87- ja 89-sarjojen autot olivat hieman laiskoja. 87- ja 88-sarjojen säkkikangaspenkkiautot olivat jotenkin kylmiä talvella, tai sitten olen kohdannut huonoja yksilöitä. Vanhat 86-sarjaisetkin olivat vielä taipaleensa lopussa erittäin hyviä, tuntui, että aika on vain hionut niistä vähätkin negatiiviset särmät pois.

Scania N112/Wiima K202 (8814-8838): minä en tästä sarjasta pitänyt. Tosin kokemuksia on niukasti, kun autot olivat Ruhassa ja minä etupäässä Varhassa.

Volvo B10B LE / Carrus City L (9301): tämä osui alle vain kerran linjalla 17. Toimi oikein mallikkaasti.

Scania N113CLL / Carrus City L (9402-9411), seka MaxCi (9502-9522): Autojen ongelma on kova etujousitus. Kun metalliset raharengit olivat vielä käytössä, oli työpäivä täynnä räminää ja kilinää. 94-sarja on mielestäni MaxCeja huonompi. Varhan autoista 9408 ja 9409 olivat jostain syystä selvästi huonompia ja pahempia rämisijöitä kuin 9410 ja 9411. MaxCeista auto 9519 säilyy mielessä siksi, että se oli ensimmäinen, jolla ajoin yksin kurssilta valmistuttuani. MaxCeissa häiritsi pysäkkijarrun puuttuminen. Hidastimella oli hauska leikkiä, mutta Voithin kolmiportaiset vaihteistot saisi lähettää johonkin kehitysmaahan. Tuntui, että kierroslukumittari on aina jossain muualla kuin vihreällä alueella. Ykkösellä jurnutetaan ensin korkeille kierroksille ja kakkoselle vaihdettaessa kierrokset putoavat noin 1000:een. Kolmosessa ei sitten ole juuri eroa kakkoseen. Hidastin ottaa niin terävästi, että autoilla ei voi ajaa niin tasaisesti kuin muuten haluaisi.

MAN 242F / Wiima K202 (exESA200): tästä ei ole kuin yksi siirtoajokokemus, enkä enempää tarvitsekaan. Aivan hirveä laite. Ajoasento kuin apinalla.

Scania L113TLL / Carrus City L (9603-9606): Volvo-telit miellyttävät paljon enemmän. Scanian L-alusta pitää melkoista meteliä ja jousituksen kovuus ärsyttää. Nykyisin tämä autosarja alkaa olla jo melko väsynyt.

Volvo B10L(/CNG) / Carrus City U (9501, 9611-9620, 9701-9706, 9814-9824, 9901-9911): näistä autoista pidin kovasti. 9501 oli siitä läheinen, että ajoin sillä paljon linjaa 85 ensimmäisen kuljettajakuukauteni aikana. 97-sarja oli kokonaisuudessaan erittäin hyvä ja niillä oli mukava työskennellä. Kaasuautoista ei ole muuten pahaa sanottavaa, mutta parhaimmillaan ne ovat, jos ei tarvitse ajaa yli 40 km/h.  :Smile:  Jouduin kerran ajamaan 731:ä 98-sarjan kaasuautolla ja oli todella hauskaa yrittää liittyä aamuruuhkaan Lahdenväylälle, kun auto kulki juuri ja juuri 50 km/h kiihdytyskaistan lopussa.

Volvo 7000 (B7L): meluisa autotyyppi ja omituiset ovet. Niitä ei saanut auki ennenkuin auto oli täysin pysähtynyt. Ovijarru etuovessa on mielestäni muutenkin yliampuvaa turvallisuutta. 

Mercedes-Benz O405N (9607-9610, 9842-9851, 23-31): kojelauta kuin avaruusaluksessa ja kun harvoin kävi Varhasta Ruhassa Mersulla ajamassa, joutui aina kaivelemaan käyttöohjekirjaa. Miljoona nappia, joilla usein täysin kotimaisista poikkeavat symbolit. Ikävän ahdas ohjaamo, polvi osuu vilkkuviikseen. Luotettava autosarja, jossa ei sinänsä koskaan ollut oikein isompaa vikaa. Meteli oli moottoritiellä melkoinen. Linjan 17 ajaminen oli Mersulla pelkkää juhlaa, kun auto on kuin optimoitu mukulakivikaduille.

Mercedes-Benz Citaro (9825-9827): näistä on vain yksi kokemus, kun minut hälytettiin ajamaan 32:a hyvin lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Riippupolkimet eivät kuulu raskaaseen kalustoon.

Scania CN94UB OmniCity (9832-9841,9900): tuo mieleen rakennussarjan, kun paloja puuttuu ja roikkuu puoli-irtonaisina siellä täällä. Ehjänä kohtalainen työkalu. Tällä sarjalla koin ensimmäiset havainnot Scanian 4-sarjasta. Miten voi olla mahdollista rakentaa vilkkuviiksi, joka toimii juuri päinvastoin kun pitäisi. Menee pois päältä pysäkille ajettaessa eikä palauta risteyksestä käännyttäessä.

Scania N/L94UB/UB6x2(Lahti 402, Scala, Ikarus, Carrus City L): Scanian perusongelma eli kova etujousitus on hiukan helpottanut. Lahti 402 oli kehittynyt huippuunsa, kun niitä alkoi tulla HKL-Bussiliikenteelle. Autosarja 9-13 on erittäin hyvä. Scalalla ajaminenkin oli varsin miellyttävää, mutta Ikarukset haukun syvimpään maankoloon. Uskomatonta, että muutaman kuukauden ikäinen auto rämisee jo. Ovet kiljuvat kuin Frankensteinin morsian. Ohjaamoon on kaikki vain räiskitty ympäriinsä. Erityisesti vanhat E94-Ikarukset ovat todella ahtaita. Volvon alusta tekee autosta jotenkuten siedettävän, mutta Scania-Ikarus E94 on tuskan huipentuma. E94F-muutos toi ohjaamoon vielä kummallisen, katosta roikkuvan kytkinpaneelin, johon lyö päänsä ohjaamoon mennessään!

Volvo B10B LE ja LMF/6x2/Carrus City L ja M (9621-9625, 9828-9831, 9801-9811, 9852-9854, 33-36, 101-102): näillä oli ilo työskennellä. Erityisesti City M:t olivat paksujen penkkiensä ansiosta hiljaisia ja nautinnollisia. Teleissä outo piirre se, että ratti lyö näpeille takapään kulkiessa kuopista. Autot 32-36 ja 101-102 ovat kyllä erittäin hyviä.

Kaasu-Säfflet (201-232): kunnossa ollessaan suhteellisen miellyttäviä, mutta hitaat ovitoiminnot ärsyttävät. Jossain mennään metsään, jos lämmityslaitteelle on oltava yhtä paksu käyttöohje kuin koko muulle autolle yhteensä. Kaiken maailman sähkövikoja ja outoja turvajärjestelyjä. Tyyppiruotsalaista yliampuvaa säkerhetiä.

----------


## vristo

Hyvä TEP70! Erinomainen näkemys sinullakin ja tässä näemmekin, miten erilailla me kuljettajat ajattelemme noista työkaluistamme. Ja jos sallinet muutaman kommentin noihin:




> Volvo B10M/Wiima K202, kaksiakseliset: ...Vanhat 86-sarjaisetkin olivat vielä taipaleensa lopussa erittäin hyviä, tuntui, että aika on vain hionut niistä vähätkin negatiiviset särmät pois.


Auto 8612 oli ajossa melkoisen pitkään vielä. Tämä sarjahan, autot 8611-8620, kuuluu siihen pökkelörattiseen eli Volvon edelliseen sukupolveen (vuoden 1985 hankintaerää ja samanlaisia olivat myös autot 8516-8520). Tämä 8612 oli eräällä Koskelan varikon kuljettajalla loppuun saakka linjalla h64S nimikkona ja hän piti sen todella siistissä kunnossa: lattiakin oli vahattu, eikä roskan roskaa missään. Hitto, miten vanha bussikin voi olla täysin priimassa kunnossa.




> Scania N112/Wiima K202 (8814-8838): minä en tästä sarjasta pitänyt. Tosin kokemuksia on niukasti, kun autot olivat Ruhassa ja minä etupäässä Varhassa.


 Tästä sarjasta joko pidettiin tai sitten ei. Mä kuulun siihen siihen melkoiseen vähemmistöön, joka piti siitä. Mutta oli niitäkin kuljettajia, jotka keksivät vian hinnalla millä hyvänsa, jotta saivat auton vaihdettua, jos tälläinen oli listalla. Eräs keksi, ettei ulkona oleva lastenvaununappi toiminut ja kieltäytyi ajamasta sillä ja vaarantamasta matkustajien turvallisuutta.




> Scania N113CLL / Carrus City L (9402-9411), seka MaxCi (9502-9522):... MaxCeissa häiritsi pysäkkijarrun puuttuminen.


 Täh? Onhan niissä nyt pysäkkijarru: toimii samalla, kun ovet avataan ja kytkeytyy pois kaasupolkimesta. Joku keksi myös käyttää sitä liikennevaloissa siten, etta nopeasti avasi ja sulki ovet ja näin pysäkkijarru jäi päälle. Valitettavsti ovitoiminnot oli sitten myös aktivoitu ja kun joku matkustajista painoi "pysähtyy"-nappia, niin keski- ja takaovet rävähtivät selälleen. Oviautomatiikan ja siten myös pysäkkijarrujen toiminnan saa pois kuljettajan yläpuolella, linjakilpikotelon kohdalla olevasta kytkimestä ja toiset kuljettajat ajoivat aina niin. Tässä tapauksessa "pysähtyy"-signaali toimii ja ovetkin avautuvat, mutta automatiikka (mukaanlukien pysäkkijarru) ei toimi. Toiset siis ajoivat manuaalina ikäänkuin. 



> Hidastimella oli hauska leikkiä, mutta Voithin kolmiportaiset vaihteistot saisi lähettää johonkin kehitysmaahan. Tuntui, että kierroslukumittari on aina jossain muualla kuin vihreällä alueella. Ykkösellä jurnutetaan ensin korkeille kierroksille ja kakkoselle vaihdettaessa kierrokset putoavat noin 1000:een. Kolmosessa ei sitten ole juuri eroa kakkoseen. Hidastin ottaa niin terävästi, että autoilla ei voi ajaa niin tasaisesti kuin muuten haluaisi.


Minulle Voith on taas se parempi laatikko, se "viulu", jota osaan ja tykkään soittaa, enkä pidä zF:n nykytyylistä latoa kaikki vaihteet tiskiin yhtäaikaa. Voithilla pystyn ajamaan juuri niin siististi, kun haluan. Toki kaksi MaxCia, autot 9502 ja 9503, on varustettu koemielessä zF:llä ja aika hyvin se sopii MaxCiinkin. Autoissa 9504 ja 9505 on puolestaan 4-vaihteinen Voith, kun kaikissa muissa on 3-portainen Voith. Autossa 9521 on kummallinen, ilmeisesti jälkikäteen vaihdettu vaiheisto, joka on kyllä 3-portainen Voith (D863), mutta jonka hidastin on täysin erilainen kuin muissa sarjan yksilöissä. 
Mutta kaikilla sarjan autoilla ajan ja teen töitä erittäin mielelläni ja iloitsen siitä, etta Voithia taas hankitaan katureihin Suomessakin (CBF:n uudet Volvot). CBF:llä en ole MaxCeilla vielä ajanut, Hakunilan varikollahan on kolme sellaista.




> Volvo B10L(/CNG) / Carrus City U (9501, 9611-9620, 9701-9706, 9814-9824, 9901-9911):...


Auto 9501 olikin hyvä ja olihan se ensimmäinen sellainen laatuaan ja esittelyauto. Sensijaan sarja 9611-9620 rapistui melkoisen nopeasti, vaikkakin loppusarja 9615-9620 Koskelassa ollessaan oli melkoisen mukava. Mutta ehkäpä Varhan huollossa oli jotain outoa, kun alkusarja 9611-9614 rapistui niin nopeasti ja jo vuonna 1999 ajaessani linjaa h58 noilla autoilla monien etujousitus oli aivan loppu (eteenkin muistan auton 9612). Sarja 9701-9706 (nämähän ovat pidempiä kuin 96-sarja) onkin sitten jo toista luokkaa ja olivat alussa suorastaan upeita, mutta jostain syystä niidenkin kunto heikkeni vuosituhannenvaihteen jälkeen huomattavasti, eikä niitä saatu oikein kuntoon enää. Olen kuitenkin ajanut aikanaan linjaa 731 autolla 9702 ja se kulki lähes yhtä hyvin kuin varsinaiset "korsolaisetkin". Kaasu-versiot eivät tosiaankaan sovellu moottoritielinjoille tai ylipäätään seutulinjoille. Ovat juuri kotonaan sellaisilla linjoilla kuin h14/B, h16, h17, h23 jne. Lisäksi, etenkin kesäisin, oikealla takana ollut kuuma jäähdyttäjänkotelo teki varsinkin matkustamon takaosasta melkoisen saunan. Ajettavuudeltaan kuitenkin kohtalaisia, muttei lähellekään niin hyviä kuin B10BLE:t.




> Kaasu-Säfflet (201-232): kunnossa ollessaan suhteellisen miellyttäviä, mutta hitaat ovitoiminnot ärsyttävät. Jossain mennään metsään, jos lämmityslaitteelle on oltava yhtä paksu käyttöohje kuin koko muulle autolle yhteensä. Kaiken maailman sähkövikoja ja outoja turvajärjestelyjä. Tyyppiruotsalaista yliampuvaa säkerhetiä.


Näistä en muistanut kommentoida aiemmin mitään, mutta ajoinhan niillä toki kesinä 2004 HKL-Bussiliikenteessä sekä 2005 Helbillä. 

On kyllä kerrassaan omituista, miten erityyppisia ovat nuo telit 201-228 ja kaksiakseliset 229-232. Laadussa on huima ero ja ihmetellä sopiikin, miten yksi lisäakseli tekee autosta niin paljon epäluotettavamman (ja samaa olin havaitsevinani myös Carrus City L -koristen telien ja kaksiakselisten välillä). Lisäksi kun tietokone ohjaa kaikkia toimintoja niin paljon on sitten virhetoimintojakin. Jotkut autoista, teleistäkin, ovat ihan ok, mutta sitten on aivan pommeja, kuten 226 (olikohan tämä niitä jo poistettuja?), joka h66:lla ajaessani huusi Maunulan mutkissa kuin DC-9 suihkukone. Tämä toisaalta osaltaan johtuu Volvo B10BLE:n tyyppiominaisuudesta eli tukkeutuvasta jäähdyttajän säleiköstä, joka pistää flektin pyörimään ja huutamaan varsinkin kesäisin. Myös paikaltaan lähtö esim. pysäkiltä tai liikennevaloista on tällä sarjalla todella onnetonta. Mutta kuten sanoin, niin ainakin kesinä 2004 ja 2005 kaksiakseliset versiot olivat ihan ok linjalla h14. Ovet ovat äänekkäät ja hitaat, mutta juuri tyypillisiä kaikille Säffle-Volvoille. Ja hitto, kun joissain autoissa sattui hipaisemaan kaasupoljinta vielä ovien sulkeutessa, niin johan rävähti taas kaikki ovet selälleen ja piti ottaa kaikki taas alusta uudestaan. Automatiikkia ja tietotekniikka pelaa!

----------


## vristo

> Sensijaan sarja 9611-9620 rapistui melkoisen nopeasti, vaikkakin loppusarja 9615-9620 Koskelassa ollessaan oli melkoisen mukava. Mutta ehkäpä Varhan huollossa oli jotain outoa, kun alkusarja 9611-9614 rapistui niin nopeasti...


Oikaisu edelliseen: alkujaan kai autot 9611-9615 oli siis sijoitettuna Varhaan ja 9616-9620 Koskelaan (muistelen noin). Jossain vaiheessa niitä sitten siirreltiin varikoilta toiselle, enkä tiedä niiden nykyistä sijoituspaikkaa. Sensijaan STA:lta tulleista B10L/Carrus City L:istä mulla ei ole juurikaan kokemusta (muutama ajo linjalla h41), mutta ainakin ovitoiminnot lienee erilaisia ja onhan sen ensimmäisen sarjan leveyskin vain 2,50 metriä.




> Kaasu-versiot eivät tosiaankaan sovellu moottoritielinjoille tai ylipäätään seutulinjoille. Ovat juuri kotonaan sellaisilla linjoilla kuin h14/B, h16, h17, h23 jne...


Näissä oli ja taitaa edelleenkin olla ajoittain ongelmana niiden pysyminen käynnissä. Oli kylla perin kiusallista kun auto 9909 sammui joka kerta linjalla 550 (kun Helb sita ajoi) Itakeskuksesta lähdettäessä seuraaviin liikennevaloihin.

----------


## Ajomestari

Hienoa tekstiä vristolta ja TEP70:ltä. Pistän omaa kokemusta eri malleista vuosien ajalta. Aloitin urani Lähilinjat oy:llä v. 2002.

Scania K113CLB Wiima K202 (autot 2 ja 22): Nämä manuaalivaihteiset autot olivat ripeäliikkeisiä pelejä. Tehoja löytyi 340hv. Autot olivat lämpimiä Wiiman tapaan talvella. Nämä autot olivat aikanaan käytössä s631:llä, myöhemmin 633:lla, sekä joskus satunnaisesti s611:lla. Alusta näissä oli todella jämäkkä, muttei liian kova. Manuaaliautoksi oli vaihteita kevyt käyttää. Autoissa oli valitettavasti jossain hometta, joka haisi selvästi.

Volvo B10B LMF Carrus City M: Tässä olivat minun mielestä Lähilinjojen parhaat autot. Lämpöä riitti talvella ja autoissa oli kivana lisänä verhot. Ajoasennon sai hyvin säädettyä Volvon tapaan. Kun Veolia tuli sitten liikennöimään Keravalle, päästiin taas nauttimaan näistä puolimatalista Cityistä, tosin ilman verhoja

Scania N113CLL Lahti 402 puolimatala: Nämä autot olivat ok työkaluja. Kuljettajan säädöt olivat huonommat kuin Volvossa, ja huonompi mittaristo, Voithin laatikko antoi näille autoille omat sävelensä erilaisten suhinoiden ja äänien suhteen. Autot olivat rivakkakulkuisia. Hidastin näissäkin oli liian tehokas minusta. Tässä mallissa tahtoi olla huurteenpoisto-ongelmia, lasille puhallus oli lehmän henkäyksen luokkaa  :Laughing:  

MB Citaro: Tämä auto jakoi mielipiteet kahtia, ja korjaamo oli yhtä mieltä asiasta. Auto oli näppärä käsitellä ketteryyden takia. Rattia ei voinut säätää ajon aikana, vaan paikallaan käsijarrun ollessa päällä. Muuhun kalustoon verrattuna (Lähilinjat) auto oli aika rämisijä. Myös radio puuttui. Omasta mielestä Citaro kuuluu keskustaliikenteeseen, esim. h16, h17 linjoille.

Nykyisellä työnantajalla onkin sitten kalusto monipuolisempaa, mutta huonommin pidettyä ja huollettua. 

MB405: Tässä autossa on todellakin nappeja paljon koelaudassa. Ajoasento vähän outo mm. ison ohjauspyörän takia. Iso moottori antaa vaivattoman ajamisen. Melua tosin löytyy moottorista, mutta kori on äänetön eikä rämise

Scania N113CLL MaxCi: Tällä mallilla on tullut ajettua vähän. Ajaminen on ollutkin sitten todella juhlaa automaattiovien suhteen. Kokemukset linjoilta s518, ja kerran oli mulla h71:llä. Tosin muutamassa Helbin MaxCi:ssa tuntuu tehot jonnekkiin kadonneen, kun vertaa samalla tekniikalla olevia Lähilinjojen autoja.

Scania Lahti 402 94UB: Tässä on mielestäni aika onnistunut malli. Kori on aika äänetön, ilmanvaihto hyvä. Ainoa miinus on että ovissa tahtoo olla useimmiten vikaa. Yleensä ottaen ovat Koskelan varikon Lahti 402:set päässeet jo aika hirveän näköisiksi ulkoapäin, ruttuja yms. kolhuja.

----------


## vristo

> Volvo B10B LMF Carrus City M: Tässä olivat minun mielestä Lähilinjojen parhaat autot. Lämpöä riitti talvella ja autoissa oli kivana lisänä verhot. Ajoasennon sai hyvin säädettyä Volvon tapaan. Kun Veolia tuli sitten liikennöimään Keravalle, päästiin taas nauttimaan näistä puolimatalista Cityistä, tosin ilman verhoja.


Nämä autothan oli kai tarkoitettu aikanaan pääasiassa Lähilinjojen seutulinjoille (käytettiinko Keravan linjoilla?) ja kun HKL-Bussiliikenne sai hoidettavaksi tuon 731:sen vuonna 1996, sille hankittiin täsmälleen samanlaisia autoja (autot 9621-9625), kuin nuo. Jopa manuaaliset kilpitekstit ovat samankaltaiset. Tuohon hankintaan lienee vaikuttanut paljon Korson Kulomäessä asunut HKL-Bussiliikenteen silloinen liikennepäällikkö. Myös myöhempi sarja, 9828-9831, on hyvin lähellä niitä, mutta niissä on nopeudenrajoitin (max. noin 89km/h) sekä kilpiteksteissä myös "Jokiniemi"; nehän hankittiin linjalle 711 vaikka olivat myos 731:lla varsin tavallinen naky. Yhtä mielta olen: todella hyviä busseja ja mitä parhaita työkaluja.

----------


## Ajomestari

Ja lisää.
Volvo Carrus City B10M: Tämä malli on vieläkin varteenotettava työkalu. Harmi ettei näitä ole kovin paljoa olemassa. Tosin s611:sta pääsee näillä vielä herkuttelemaan, ja pehmeillä penkeillä. Auto on paljon hiljaisempi kuin edeltäjänsä K202. Auto on kevyt käsitellä Volvon tapaan. Ainoana miinuksena annan että auto on korkeaa mallia lattian suhteen

Volvo B10B Ikarus E94. Parempi alustaltaan ja kuljettajan ajoasennon säädöiltään kuin vastaava L94UB Scania, Volvona on myös parempi parempi äänieristys. Siihempä jääkin positiiviset puolet. STA-Ikaruksissa ovat oven käyttönapit huonosti sijoitettu vasemmalle puolelle kuljettajaa, lisäksi ne eivät tahdo aina mennä kiinni tai avautua. Ex-HKL-Ikaruksissa on ovitoiminnot järjestetty paremmin viiksellä, mutta sijaitsee typerästi koelaudassa. Talvella Ikarus on taas kylmä ja puhaltimet huutaa isosti. Ovissa on isoja rakoja ja harjakset ovat tippuneet jonnekin matkan varrella. Kaikki ovet ovat tippuneet alaspäin. Ovien säätövarat ovat jo loppuneet ajat sitten, kuluneisuuden takia. Ohjaamo on ahdas sekä nuhruisen näköinen. Lisäksi Concordian Ikaruksilla matkustaminen takapenkillä on tuskaa s731:llä moottoritiellä äänekkään Voithin laatikon takia. Ainoa hyvä asia tuossa korissa on takana oleva pysähtyy-merkkivalo, jonka ansiosta tietää takana tuleva bussi että bussi pysähtyy

----------


## Ajomestari

> Nämä autothan oli kai tarkoitettu aikanaan pääasiassa Lähilinjojen seutulinjoille (käytettiinko Keravan linjoilla?)


Muita upeita ja täydellisiä busseja ovat olleet myös Lähilinjojen Volvo B10BLE Lahti 402:t (autot 18, 19, 38, 58). Näillä oli juhlaa ajaa linjaa s735. Jopa matkustajat osasivat arvostaa äänetöntä ja tasaista menoa näillä busseilla. Olipa yksi kuljettaja joka piti autoa loppuun asti kuin omaansa. Laittoi mm. autoon pölykapselit. Itse tulin vasta v. 2002 töihin Lähilinjoille, joten Carrus City M:n alkuvaiheista ei ole tietoa. Loppuajasta olivat Carrus City M:t paljon linjoilla s613 ja s735. Sunnuntaina olivat usein silloisella u634-linjalla. s631 ja s735 -linjoilla osasivat asiakkaat myös olla vaativia bussien suhteen. Usein oli pettymys asiakkaille, jos ei tullutkaan pehmeäpenkkistä City M:ää, K202-Wiimaa tai Volvo B10BLE Lahti 402:sta, vaan tilalle tulikin MB Citaro  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

> Täh? Onhan niissä nyt pysäkkijarru: toimii samalla, kun ovet avataan ja kytkeytyy pois kaasupolkimesta. Joku keksi myös käyttää sitä liikennevaloissa siten, etta nopeasti avasi ja sulki ovet ja näin pysäkkijarru jäi päälle. Valitettavsti ovitoiminnot oli sitten myös aktivoitu ja kun joku matkustajista painoi "pysähtyy"-nappia, niin keski- ja takaovet rävähtivät selälleen. Oviautomatiikan ja siten myös pysäkkijarrujen toiminnan saa pois kuljettajan yläpuolella, linjakilpikotelon kohdalla olevasta kytkimestä ja toiset kuljettajat ajoivat aina niin. Tässä tapauksessa "pysähtyy"-signaali toimii ja ovetkin avautuvat, mutta automatiikka (mukaanlukien pysäkkijarru) ei toimi. Toiset siis ajoivat manuaalina ikäänkuin.


Ilmaisin itseäni hiukan epätäsmällisesti. Onhan niissä ovijarru tietysti, mutta jäin kaipaamaan kytkintä, josta sen saisi päälle esimerkiksi juuri liikennevaloissa. Tuo etuoven pieni aukaisu ja sulkeminen todellakin sai jarrun päälle, mutta sitten olivat tosiaan keski- ja takaovat valmiudessa aukeamaan, jos joku koski pysähtyy-nappeihin.

MaxCeilla ei kannattanut kokeilla, voiko ovia avata vauhdissa.  :Smile:  Ovijarrun teho on verrattavissa hätäjarrutukseen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Joku tuossa sanoi, ettei riippupolkimet kuulu raskaaseen kalustoon. Mielestäni ainakin jarrupoljin on huomattavasti parempi ja kevyempi käyttää nimenomaan riippuvana (uusi Scania), mutta polkimien pitää tietysti olla "samaa paria". Uusissa Scaloissa ainakin kaasupoljin tuntuu olevan jotenkin kaukana, ja vasemman jalan tuki liian lähellä. Scanian kuorma-autoissa on ollut riippupolkimet jo kauan, ja ovat todella hyvät käyttää. Muutenkin kuorma-autojen ergonomia tuntuu onnistuvan linja-autoja paremmin - johtuukohan siitä, että ainakin omistaja kuljettajat osaavat vaatia kunnollista työympäristöä, kun taas linjurit ostetaan nipussa, ja niitä ajavat lähes aina palkatut kuljettajat.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Näissä oli ja taitaa edelleenkin olla ajoittain ongelmana niiden pysyminen käynnissä. Oli kylla perin kiusallista kun auto 9909 sammui joka kerta linjalla 550 (kun Helb sita ajoi) Itakeskuksesta lähdettäessä seuraaviin liikennevaloihin.


Juu sammuileehan ne. Yleensä kyllä äkkinäisen rivakan jarrutuksen seurauksena. Eli kone sammuu, kun liian suuri vaihde jää päälle. Kaasukonehan reagoi kaasunpainallukseen hieman viiveellä ja olisiko sitten vaihteisto myös säädetty toimimaan hieman viiveellä, jolloin äkkijarrutuksessa vaihteisto ei ehdi vaihtaa hydraulista ykkösvaihdetta päälle ja kone sammuu samoin kun käsivaihteisellakin jos ei kytkinpoljinta paina. Tämä tuli mieleen, koska ei vastaavaa ilmene dieselbusseissa, joissa on sama ZF:n loota.

----------


## Rasbelin

Vaikka tämä viestiketju onkin YTV-HKL-painotteinen, niin ajattelin uskaltautua hieman laajentamaan käsitellyn kaluston kirjoa, vaikka kokemukseni linja-autojen työergonomiasta on suhteellisen rajallinen, kun vertaa esim. Vriston konkaruutta.  :Smile: 

Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 - Ohjaamon työtila on minusta ergonomialtaan varsin perustasoa. Mitään keskiverrosta selvästi positiivisesti erottuvia seikkoja ei tule mieleen. Kuljettajan oikealla puolella on ehkä turhankin vähän kytkimiä yms, ainakin HaLi-VaLi-SiLi-versioissa. Ovipainikkeiden sijoitus on aikakaudelleen tyypillistä, joten ei siitä oikein miinusta voi antaa. Vasemmalla kädellä pystyy hyvin sokkona käyttämään niitä.  :Smile:  Urakkanapin sijoitus kotelon kylkeen on toimiva. Jakkara ei oikein vakuuttanut. Jos pyöräytystoiminto oli rikki, saattoi jakkara olla varsin kiikkuva. Kaiken kaikkiaan perustason ohjaamo, jossa mikään ei varsinaisesti säväyttänyt, mutta kokonaisuus on toimiva. Plussa siitä, että aitiossa on hyvin tilaa omalle repulle (siis ei rahastusreppu).

Volvo B10M/B12/Carrus Star 502/602 - Tästä löytyy varmasti varsin monta erilaista variaatiota mitä tulee ohjaamon toteutukseen (varsinkin jos alustana esim. Scania), joten omat kokemukseni ovat vain niiden autojen osalta, joita olen ajanut. Yleisvaikutelma oli useimmiten se, että ohjaamo oli vähän turhan ahtaaksi tehty. Penkin säätövaraa ei pystynyt hyödyntämään kunnolla. Useimmiten rahastuslaite oli sijoitettu siten, että ainakin osa oikean paneelin säätimistä peittyi häiritsevästi. Esim. etupuhalluksen säätimet saattoivat olla hankalassa paikassa, eikä niitä sitten oikein ajon aikana pystynyt järkevästi säätämään. EGS-vaihdekepin sijoitus on hyvä. Ei ole ainakaan tiellä kuten pitkät kepit saattavat joskus olla. Luppakorvapeilein varustettuna hyvä näkyvyys vasemmallekin, muutoin hieman rajoittunut.

Neoplan Tourliner - Tästä ei kyllä ergonomia juuri paremmaksi mene. Ainoa miinus siitä, että penkin säätövaraa ei voinut hyödyntää täysin ja ISRI-istuimen säädöt jotenkin kököt. Näkyvyys oikealle hieman rajoittunut, jos jakkara on taaempana kuin lyhyillä kuljettajilla. Oven karmi tulee silloin hieman häiritsevästi tielle. Miinuksen voisi myös antaa siitä, että ajoneuvotietokoneen näytön näkymään ei voi vaikuttaa esim. Scanian tapaan. Eli ei voi selata eri tietoja. Tuulilasin ja sivulasin lämmityksestä iso plussa. Eritoten kätevä kesällä sateella, kun helposti saattaa lasit huurtua, niin ei tarvitse lisätä lämpöä, vaan lämpötilan voi pitää miellyttävänä, samalla kun laseista huurre häipyy. Plussaa myös siitä, että ohjaamon ilmanvaihto on hyvä. Saksalaiseen tapaan ohjauspyörän säätö on paineilmatoimisesti jalkanapista, mikä on kaikista kokemistani säätötoteuksista minusta ollut paras. Parannettavana seikkana voisi pitää mukitelineen puuttumista.  :Very Happy:  Hieman harmittaa myös se, että kaikki pikkukrääsä pitäisi laittaa luukkujen taakse, kun mitään tasoa ei ole. Toisaalta onhan se siistimpää kun pikkuhärpäkkeet on laitettu piiloon, mutta joutuu sitten erikseen kaivamaan esille esim. kynän ja lehtiön.

Setra S309HD - Edustaa hyvää saksalaista insinööritaitoa. Kuljettajan työergonomia Neoplanin tasoa. Vaihdekepin sijoitus on hyvä ja sen käyttökin on sutjakkaa. Recaron penkin saa säädettyä hieman paremmin kuin Neoplanin ISRI:n. Kuljettajan omasta sivuovesta plussaa. Varsin näppärä keksintö monessa tilanteessa, eritoten jos matkustajat ovat tulossa kyytiin, niin ei tarvitse mennä ulos vastavirtaan ottamaan vastaan matkatavaroita. Plussaa voisi antaa myös siitä, että harvinaisen hyvä tavaratilan luukkujen lukitusjärjestelmä, joka toimii avaimella ja jossa voi valita kaikkien vai vain tietyn puolen luukkujen lukituksen. Hieman sinänsä harmittaa, että itse luukut ovat vippiluukkuja, eivätkä nostoluukkuja. Saksalainen insinööritaito menee kuitenkin ehkä hieman turhankin pitkälle siinä, että päävirta tulee virta-avaimesta, ja kun siihen vielä yhdistetään Setrassa se, että kaikki luukut ovat avaimella avattavia, niin joutuu välillä kipaisemaan hakemaan avainta ja sammuttamaan moottorin ja virrat. Itse asiassa huomasin, että peilien varretkin on avaimella avattavia.  :Very Happy:  Hyvänä piirteenä voisi mainita senkin, että DVD-soitin on järkevästi sijoitettu kuljettajasta katsottuna alaoikealle, eikä esim. hattuhyllyyn tai muun luukun taakse, jonne ei ainakaan pääse ajon aikana.

Scania K114/Irizar Century - Vaikka kori on Espanjasta ja alusta Ruotsista, niin toteutushan on varsin saksalainen, koska malli on ennen kaikkea suunnattu Saksan markkinoille. Irizar on ympännyt suurinpiirtein kaikki mahdolliset ns. sähköherkut autoon, eli peilit, sivuikkuna, etuverhot ja sivuluukut toimivat kaikki sähköisesti kaukosäädöllä. Sivurullaverhoja ei sentään ole laitettu sähkökäyttöisiksi, mutta ne löytyvätkin sitten niin vasemmalta sivuikkunasta, kuin oikealta etuovesta. Mukava piirre on se, että edestä löytyy mukiteline niin kuljettajalle, kuin oppaalle. Saksalaiseen tapaan kuljettajalla on oma sivuovensa ainakin osassa tämän korimallin autoista. Auton työergonomiassa ei ole oikein mitään mikää erityisesti kiinnittäisi huomiota. Näkyvyys eteen ja sivulle on hyvä, ja peilit ovat hyvät luppakorvamalliset. Vaihteistona on käytetty niin Comfort Shiftiä, kuin vanhempaa Opticruisea. Kaiken kaikkiaan auto on vähemmän hienostunut kuin saksalaismerkit Setra ja Neoplan, jääden ehkä hieman Mersustakin. Voisi varmaan sanoa, että saksalaismarkkinoiden karvalakkitilausajoauto.

On sitä tullut ajettua monella muullakin erilaisella autolla, mutta tässä nyt jotain kokemuksia ensialkuun.  :Smile:  Ehkä joskus toiste jaksaa raapustaa lisää näitä.

----------


## JudgeT

> Tämä vriston lista vaikutti niin mielenkiintoiselta, että päätin kirjoitella hiukan omia tuntemuksiani:


Ajattelin minäkin lopulta osallistua tähän hyvin kirjoitettuun ketjuun näin evp (elän vaimon palkalla) -kuljettajana  :Wink:  Olin HKL-Bussiliikenteellä kesät 1998 ja 1999 lähinnä Varhassa, mutta tein vähän ylitöitä Ruhaan ja Koskelaan. Tampereella ajoin Länsilinjoilla kesän 2000 sekä TKL:ssä tammi-elokuun 2003 sekä kesän 2004. Suurin osa ajoistani oli siis katuria, Länskällä sekaan vähän vakiota ja tiluria. 

TEP70:n viestissä on niin hyvä jäsennys, että käytän sitä omankin tarinan pohjana. Muuten kesän kunniaksi vahvasti fiilispohjalta.




> Volvo B10MA/Wiima K202-nivelet (8500, 8501-8515, 8601-8610, 8701-8714, 8801-8813, 8901-8912, 9001-9005 ja 9101-9110): Nivelistä olen aina pitänyt ja niillä oli mukava työskennellä. Lopetin työurani HKL-Bli:llä / Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä yöllä 1.1.2006 autolla 9004, jonka olin varta vasten ottanut uudenvuodenyön lisäliikenteeseen. Valitettavasti olin linjalla 39A, jossa ei juuri ollut matkustajia. Olisi ollut hienoa kuljettaa viimeisenä työpäivänä täysiä lasteja jollakin idän yölinjalla saati sitten 0xN-linjoilla.


Harvapa tosiaan korkealattianivelistä ei pitänyt, niissä oli sitä jotakin jo silloin, kun ihmettelin busseja pikkupoikana Tampereella. 8500 jäi minulta ajamatta, mutta muut vuosimallit tulivat tutuiksi. 

Nivelistä jäi mieleen mukavia muistoja: 85-sarjalaisella Pirkkolan mäkeä alas mittarin mukaan juuri ja juuri 85 km/h, kuin ajatus toimineen 8605:n kanssa Seurasaaressa sumuisena aamuna nukkuvan kaupungin halki, Santikseen 8714:llä 86S:llä... 

Ergonomiasta: samoin kuin muutkin B10M-alustaiset laitteet, näissäkin oli kaikki hanikat fiksusti käden ulottuvilla ja toiminnot loogisia etenkin viiksikytkimen keksimisen jälkeen. Kunnossa ollessaan parhaita perustyökaluja.




> Volvo B10M/Wiima K202, kaksiakseliset (8621-8640, 8715-8738, 8839-8860, 8914-8966, 9006-9045, 9111-9136): peruskalustoa, josta ei ole pahaa sanottavaa. Jotkut yksilöt olivat varsinaisia rotuhevosia, jotka toimivat kuin sveitsiläiset kellot. Katalysaattorilla varustetut 87- ja 89-sarjojen autot olivat hieman laiskoja. 87- ja 88-sarjojen säkkikangaspenkkiautot olivat jotenkin kylmiä talvella, tai sitten olen kohdannut huonoja yksilöitä. Vanhat 86-sarjaisetkin olivat vielä taipaleensa lopussa erittäin hyviä, tuntui, että aika on vain hionut niistä vähätkin negatiiviset särmät pois.


Kuten sanottu, kunnossa ollessaan mitä parhaimpia laitteita. Itse tosin pidin 871x-katalysaattoriautoja varsin rivakoina laitteina, vai lieneekö niiden sijoitus tuolloin kiirettömälle h57:lle vaikuttanut mielipiteeseeni  :Wink:  

91-sarjahan (ainakin 2-akseliset) oli tarinan mukaan tilattu viime hetkellä pienemmällä koneella ja nelivaihteisella laatikolla kustannusten säästämiseksi. Sen kyllä huomasi. 

Hauskaa näissä autoissa (kuten vastaavissa nivelissäkin) oli ovijarrun evoluutio: 88-sarjan "nappiovi"-autoissa sen sai vielä disabloitua, kuten myös 89-sarjan viiksellisissäkin. 89-sarjassahan ovijarru oli kytketty vasempaan vilkkuun, 90-sarjasta eteenpäin kaasuun. 89-sarjan auto oli siten helppo tunnistaa, kun liikennevaloista lähdettäessä vilkku välähtää ensin kerran vasemmalle  :Very Happy:  Koulutuksessa aikanaan opetettiin, ettei ovijarrua pitäisi käyttää valoissa seisomiseen, koska jarrut eivät välttämättä pidä. Sitä ei sen sijaan mainittu, että jarrut voi itsekin polkea kiinni, vaan se piti itse oppia. 




> Scania N112/Wiima K202 (8814-8838): minä en tästä sarjasta pitänyt. Tosin kokemuksia on niukasti, kun autot olivat Ruhassa ja minä etupäässä Varhassa.


Rahikainen has the same flaw. Joillakin ylityökeikoilla tuli näitäkin ajettua ja ne olivat virkistävää vaihtelua ainaisiin Volvoihin  :Smile:  Kuljettajana pidin moottorin murinasta ja vaihteiston kuminauhamaisesta luonteesta. Sarjassa oli ainakin yksi kulkevampi yksilö: ajoin sillä hetken aikaa Huopalahdentietä noin 70 km/h, koska se vain kiihtyi varsin räväkästi. 




> Volvo B10B LE / Carrus City L (9301): tämä osui alle vain kerran linjalla 17. Toimi oikein mallikkaasti.


9301 ja 9401 taisivat jäädä ajamatta. Vastaavia oli Tampereella, joten siellä ne tulivat tutuiksi.




> Scania N113CLL / Carrus City L (9402-9411), seka MaxCi (9502-9522): Autojen ongelma on kova etujousitus. Kun metalliset raharengit olivat vielä käytössä, oli työpäivä täynnä räminää ja kilinää. 94-sarja on mielestäni MaxCeja huonompi. Varhan autoista 9408 ja 9409 olivat jostain syystä selvästi huonompia ja pahempia rämisijöitä kuin 9410 ja 9411. MaxCeista auto 9519 säilyy mielessä siksi, että se oli ensimmäinen, jolla ajoin yksin kurssilta valmistuttuani. MaxCeissa häiritsi pysäkkijarrun puuttuminen. Hidastimella oli hauska leikkiä, mutta Voithin kolmiportaiset vaihteistot saisi lähettää johonkin kehitysmaahan. Tuntui, että kierroslukumittari on aina jossain muualla kuin vihreällä alueella. Ykkösellä jurnutetaan ensin korkeille kierroksille ja kakkoselle vaihdettaessa kierrokset putoavat noin 1000:een. Kolmosessa ei sitten ole juuri eroa kakkoseen. Hidastin ottaa niin terävästi, että autoilla ei voi ajaa niin tasaisesti kuin muuten haluaisi.


94-sarjan Scanioissa oli MaxCi:n jälkeen riemukas jälleennäkeminen: tässähän on viiksi! Muuten 94-sarja oli kyllä 1st generation-matalalattia-auto: hirveä helistin, olemattomat joustovarat ja tuntui, että korissa on muutamakin ruuvi löysällä. 

MaxCi:llä saikin Varhassa sitten ajaa varsin paljon. Ensin ergonomiasta: mielestäni ovinappien sijoitus vasemman etuikkunan alle oli vähintäänkin epäonnistunut. Etuovien avauskahvaan kyllä osui katsomattakin, mutta muut napit piti aina erikseen tarkastaa. Etenkin takaovien pakkosulkunappi oli muistaakseni muiden nappien keskellä ja onnettoman pieni. Tässä mallissahan lanseerattiin automaattiovet, vaikka oville olikin hyvä näkyvyys. 

Ominaisuuksia MaxCi:ssä tuntui piisaavan. Tuntui siltä, että lähes kaikissa autoissa kilpilaitteessa oli jotain vikaa: jos etukilven sai houkuteltua näyttämään oikeaa linjatunnusta, sivulla ja takana oli yleensä jotain ihan muuta. Jarrupolkimen eteen jääneet kivenmurut taas saattoivat aktivoida hidastimen kesken ajon; tällainen kävi yhden kerran Kauppahallin nurkan takana Hämeentiellä. Scanian kolmossarjalle tyypilliseen tapaan myös rumpujarrut puoltivat lämmetessään voimakkaasti oikealle. Niin, ja se hidastin... jos MaxCi:llä halusi pysähtyä tasaisesti, oli tarkkailtava kierroslukumittaria ja säädeltävä itse poljinvoimaa. Tuli vähän nilkkatreeniä.

Hyvänä puolena MaxCi:ssä oli ns. riittävä teho. Olihan sitä kerran aamuviideltä kokeiltava: mittariin ehti kelaamaan välillä Siilitie-Herttoniemi lähes 110.   Nykyajan Ladoissa on vähän samaa vikaa: tehokkaammalle 110-sarjalaiselle ilmoitetaan huippuja 185 km/h, vaikkei siinäkään juuri ole jarruja. Vaatii kuljettajalta itsehillintää, monessakin mielessä.




> Scania L113TLL / Carrus City L (9603-9606): Volvo-telit miellyttävät paljon enemmän. Scanian L-alusta pitää melkoista meteliä ja jousituksen kovuus ärsyttää. Nykyisin tämä autosarja alkaa olla jo melko väsynyt.


Telithän menevät kuin juna, mutta kääntyvät kuin rautakanki (ainakin, jos taka-akseli ei käänny). Mielestäni varsin onnistunut mallisarja, vaikka ZF-laatikko ei välttämättä ollut paras kumppani Scanialle. 

Kouluttaja aikanaan valitti, että teliauton kääntäminen (samoin kuin nivelauton  peruuttaminen) on ollut turhan monelle HKL:n kuljettajalle liian vaikeaa. "Pitäähän sitä nyt 3000 km ajetussa autossa kylki sisässä olla", kun vastaan tuli taas yksi kolhittu teli.

Tästä puuttuukin 9601 ja 9602. Vastaaviahan on Tampereella, joten käsitellään ne myöhemmin siellä. 

Loput HKL-autot seuraavassa viestissä, tuli pituusrajoitus vastaan.

----------


## JudgeT

Jatkoa edelliseen!




> Volvo B10L(/CNG) / Carrus City U (9501, 9611-9620, 9701-9706, 9814-9824, 9901-9911): näistä autoista pidin kovasti. 9501 oli siitä läheinen, että ajoin sillä paljon linjaa 85 ensimmäisen kuljettajakuukauteni aikana. 97-sarja oli kokonaisuudessaan erittäin hyvä ja niillä oli mukava työskennellä. Kaasuautoista ei ole muuten pahaa sanottavaa, mutta parhaimmillaan ne ovat, jos ei tarvitse ajaa yli 40 km/h.  Jouduin kerran ajamaan 731:ä 98-sarjan kaasuautolla ja oli todella hauskaa yrittää liittyä aamuruuhkaan Lahdenväylälle, kun auto kulki juuri ja juuri 50 km/h kiihdytyskaistan lopussa.


Periaatteessa ihan hyviä autoja, mutta ainakin 96- ja 97-sarjalaisista jäi mieleen "jarruttomuus" eli se, ettei hidastin ottanut juuri ollenkaan ja pysäyttäminen jäi käyttöjarrulle. Samaan törmäsin myöhemmin Tampereella City U-nivelten kanssa. 

Outoa tässä oli se, että City M-korisissa autoissa 9621-9625 jarrut toimivat ihan normaalin oloisesti. Muutenkin nuo CityM:t olivat paljon tukevamman oloisia ja kokonaisuuden kruunasivat ikkunaverhot  :Wink:  

Ne kaasuautot... periaatteessa ihan hyviä laitteita, mutta ei niillä kyllä aikataulua kiinni ajettu: hirvittävän laiskoja. Vasemman paneelin "turbonapin" piti kuulemma lisätä kaasunsyöttöä, mutta napin pumppaamisella ei ollut havaittavaa vaikutusta. 

Lieneekö kilometrien puutetta, mutta e57:lla pari kertaa kohdalle osuneet kaasuautot (ainakin 9911) ovat vieläkin olleet hyvin jämäkän ja mukavan oloisia matkustaa. 




> Volvo 7000 (B7L): meluisa autotyyppi ja omituiset ovet. Niitä ei saanut auki ennenkuin auto oli täysin pysähtynyt. Ovijarru etuovessa on mielestäni muutenkin yliampuvaa turvallisuutta.


Tästä ei olekaan omaa kokemusta, paitsi nivelenä Tampereella. Myöhemmin siis tästä(kin) enemmän, jos asia kiinnostaa.




> Mercedes-Benz O405N (9607-9610, 9842-9851, 23-31): kojelauta kuin avaruusaluksessa ja kun harvoin kävi Varhasta Ruhassa Mersulla ajamassa, joutui aina kaivelemaan käyttöohjekirjaa. Miljoona nappia, joilla usein täysin kotimaisista poikkeavat symbolit. Ikävän ahdas ohjaamo, polvi osuu vilkkuviikseen. Luotettava autosarja, jossa ei sinänsä koskaan ollut oikein isompaa vikaa. Meteli oli moottoritiellä melkoinen. Linjan 17 ajaminen oli Mersulla pelkkää juhlaa, kun auto on kuin optimoitu mukulakivikaduille.


Kuljettajakoulutuksessa olimme Ruhassa huoltoharjoittelussa. Kerran pihassa oli Mersu ja lähdimme sitä ihmettelemään. Joku uskalias yritti päästä liikkeellekin, muttei onnistunut: siinä oli joku kolmiasentoinen keinukytkin-ovinappi, joka oli väärässä asennossa.

Kokemukset tästä ovat samansuuntaiset kuin TEP70:llä. Käytettävyysihmiset on varmaan työnnetty kojelaudan suunnittelun ajaksi johonkin pimeään komeroon ja sillä välin on päätetty toteuttaa kaikki mahdollinen keinukytkimillä. Hyvin outoa, että saksalaisvalmisteiset henkilöautot ovat järjestään helppoja ja loogisia käyttää, mutta bussipuolella tehdään sitten tällaista. Eräs esimerkkikeskustelu: 
Minä: <ottaa radiopuhelinyhteyden> Hei, alkaa lasi huurtua ja pitäisi saada lämmintä ilmaa puhallettua, miten sen saa?
Ruha: Löydätkö sellaisen napin, missä on propellin kuva?
M: Joo, täällä on kaksi, iso ja pieni propelli.
R: Isosta propellista tulee ilmaa lasille.
M: Selvä, mutta se on kylmää. Saako lämpöä jostain?
R: Etsi sellainen nappi, jossa on hanan kuva. 
M: <etsii taas jonkun aikaa> No niin, nyt tulee lämmintä. Kiitos!

Plussaa: miehekäs käyntiääni, erikseen aktivoitavissa oleva pysäkkijarru. 




> Mercedes-Benz Citaro (9825-9827): näistä on vain yksi kokemus, kun minut hälytettiin ajamaan 32:a hyvin lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Riippupolkimet eivät kuulu raskaaseen kalustoon.


Tässä oli taas laatikkomersuun nähden kivampi design ja tykkäsin muutenkin näistä enemmän. Ilmeisesti luotettavuus ei ollut kunnossa, koska näitä ei hankittu enempää?




> Scania CN94UB OmniCity (9832-9841,9900): tuo mieleen rakennussarjan, kun paloja puuttuu ja roikkuu puoli-irtonaisina siellä täällä. Ehjänä kohtalainen työkalu. Tällä sarjalla koin ensimmäiset havainnot Scanian 4-sarjasta. Miten voi olla mahdollista rakentaa vilkkuviiksi, joka toimii juuri päinvastoin kun pitäisi. Menee pois päältä pysäkille ajettaessa eikä palauta risteyksestä käännyttäessä.


Nyt täytyy ottaa kantaa: OmniCity vei hetkeksi aikaa meikäläisen luottamuksen Scaniaan alustan- ja etenkin korinrakentajana tyystin. Kun autosta tippuu kesken ajon kattopaneeleja, kun auto tärisee kuin horkkatautinen Vuotien uudella asfaltilla, kun pienikin hidaste täräyttää autoa kunnolla... sitten kun ajat kävelyvauhtia hidasteen yli ja kick-down tarjoaa ykköstä, niin on kuin joku iskisi rautakangella selkään. Vilkkuviiksi tuli jo mainittua, mutta C64-peleistä tuttu äänimaailma vilkkureleestä ja pysähtyy-painikkeesta lisäsi vaikutelmaa vinkuintiassa valmistetusta lelusta. Tämän lisäksi "kaikki olennainen vasemmassa paneelissa out of sight, out of mind" ei vaan ole mun juttu.

Voisiko joko nyt kehua OmniCityä edes vähän, ettei sille tule paha mieli?  :Smile:  Sanotaan nyt kuitenkin se, että nivelenä se toimii marginaalisesti paremmin, jos aikataulussa on riittävästi pelivaraa.

Ikaruksista on vain matkustajahavaintoja, Scaloista jonkin verran ajokokemustakin. Jos yleisöä kiinnostavat nämä jorinat, voisin jatkaa myöhemmin kokemuksillani tamperelaisesta kalustosta.

----------


## LateZ

Kovin moititaan Ikarusta.

Ainakin Volvona ne ovat ihan hyviä ajaa ja matkustaakin. Pikkuvikoja on niissä usein, mutta on muissakin. Juuri kuluneneella viikolla olen muutaman päivän ajanut Ikaruksella, on sattunut kohdalle kunnossa olevat autot. Ei todellakaan ole mitään valittamista. Meno on tasaista. Ne hankalasti sijoitetut hallintalaitteet eivät ole mitenkään hankalia; kaikkea voi käyttää kätevästi myös ajon aikana. Pidän itse siitä, että teleissä radiokin on vasemmalla ylhäällä, hyvä paikka.

Scalalla olen ajanut pari kertaa (telisemmoisella). Polkimet ovat pienet ja tuntuvat oudoilta. Auto nykii vaihtaessa isommalle ja etenkin hidastaessa. Ovet ovat erittäinkin hitaat. Matkustamo on täynnä tankoja - oville on paha nähdä peileistä. Ennemmin kunnon Ikarus.

Positiivisesti yllätyin sen sijaan näistä Cocncordian uusista Volvoista. Voith sopii niihin hyvin ja ne ovatkin paljon miellyttävämpiä ajaa kuin vaikkapa Jokeri-Volvot.

----------


## DNR

Omasta mielestäni MAN Lion´s city on parhaita työkaluja, ajettavuus on mukava sekä telinä että lyhyenä.
Kaikki on hyvin käsillä, ei tunnu työpäivä raskaalta.
Ärsyttävinä piirteinä ehkä hitaat ovet, välillä vähän nykivä vaihteiston toiminta ja 
joissain yksilöissä irtoilevat ovinappulat :Very Happy:  

Mersu 0405N on mielestäni myös ihan loistava ajettava.
Ohjaamo on kyllä todella erinlainen mutta hyvin on sieltäkin kaikki löytynyt.

Kaasu-säffleistäkään ei ole juurikaan moitittavaa löytynyt, oikein mukavia ajaa ja käyttää.

Volvot ylipäätänsä hyviä, niin vanhat kuin uudetkin.
Varsinkin helbin korkealattiainen 96-sarja, harmi ettei korkeita enään pahemmin ole  :Icon Frown:   ajettavuus mataalaan verrattuna luksusta.

Scanioissa taas risoo se jousitus mitä ei tunnu tosiaan olevan.
Ja Scala-koreissa nappuloiden ja kytkimien sijoittelu jotenkin hankalaa.

----------


## Nak

Mielenkiintoisia kokemuksia vanhoilta "konkareilta", mutta täytyy kyllä ihmetellä millä Ikaruksilla olette ajaneet :Eek: 
 Mielestäni, jos Ikaruksessa ei muuta olisikaan onnistuttu tekemään oikein, niin ohjaamo on kyllä nykykaluston parhaimmistoa. Ajoasennon saa kohdalleen helpolla, varsinkin 6/2002 jälkeen valmistetuissa, joissa ratti kääntyy entistä taaemmaksi. Nappulat ovat ohjaamossa myös käden ulottuvilla. Mua ei ainakaan haittaa ohjaamon "laatikkomuotoilu", kun se kerran vaan toimii. Scalassa ratti jää aina liian pystyyn, mutta sen pystyy kyllä kääntämään mittaristoon kiinni, lisäksi kaikki nappulat on älyttömän alhaalle sijoitettu. Molemmissa näissä toki on hyvää, että ohjaamossa istutaan korkealla ja sieltä on hyvä näkyvyys ulos.

Volvo 8xxx sarjat omaa parhaimmat ohjaamot. Nappulat ovat lähellä ja ajoasennon saa kohdalleen. 8900:n pieni ratti vaatii toteuttelua, mutta nyt näkee myös kaikki mittarit vaivatta. Volvojen huonoin puoli on portin ahtaus, varsinkin 8900 mallissa portissa roikkuvan rahastusrepun ja rahastuslaitteen väliin jää ~40cm väliä ja siitä saa pujotella ohjaamoon. Siksi reppu saa kaatuilla lattialla. 8700:n kompastuskivi on taas näkyväisyys ohjaamosta ulos vasemmalle eteen ja taakse. Peili aiheuttaa ison katveen ja takana seinä tulee vastaan liian aikaisin. Viimeisimmissä 8900 malleissa tuo peiliongelma on myös poistunut ja ilman turvalasia sieltä olisi kaikkein paras näkyväisyys ulos. Turvaohjaamoa Volvo ei osaa tehdä ollenkaan.

Pikku Vdl:n ohjaamo on tilava, mutta siinä saa hakea kauan kohtuullista ajoasentoa ja kaasupolkimen saranointi häiritsee. Tässä myös takavasemmalle saa kurotella että näkee. Turhaohjaamo on paras. Siellä istutaan aika matalalla joka tuntuu oudolta.

----------


## Prompter

> Pikku Vdl:n ohjaamo on tilava, mutta siinä saa hakea kauan kohtuullista ajoasentoa ja kaasupolkimen saranointi häiritsee. Tässä myös takavasemmalle saa kurotella että näkee. Turhaohjaamo on paras. Siellä istutaan aika matalalla joka tuntuu oudolta.


Tähän on kyllä kommentoitava nyt VDL:llä ajaneena, että missä se tilavuus on? Just pikku-VDL:ien ohjaamo on ahtaimpia heti vanhan 8700LE:n jälkeen. Omaa reppuasi et saa mihinkään, rahastuslaukku onneksi sopii oveen tehdylle paikalle. Radio saisi olla kojelaudassa ja osa napeista eri paikassa. Ajovalokytkin on piilotettu muiden keinukytkimien joukkoon, korinnostolle on kaksi eri nappia joista saat aina arpoa, että kumpi se olikaan. Teli-VDL:ssä on asiat vain hieman paremmin ja loogisemmin.

Lisäksi uusien bussien suunnittelijoilta lienee tyystin unohtunut, että kuskit tarvitsevat mukitelinettä. Volvoissa on pahin, istuimen takana. Teli-VDL:ssä on vasemman jalan polven kohdalla melkein lattiatasossa. Onneksi mulla on koukullinen muki, sen saa rahastuspöydästä roikkumaan  :Laughing: 

Turvaohjaamo on kyllä VDL:issä paras. Se ei ole tiellä tai liian ahdistava, eikä aiheuta pahemmin heijastuksia. Volvossa se on puhelinpylväällä kiinni ja ulottuu liian pitkälle. Jos en kurki jää oikea peili lähes kokonaan pimentoon  :Icon Frown:

----------

